# Hello from Ontario, Canada!



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum! I'm from Ontario too, its nice to see a fellow Canadian.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the horseforum! hope you enjoy it here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Another Canuckian. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so glad to see so many Canadians (Human and equine) on this forum. Its such a rarity in so many others.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! this is a great place to come for advice and to learn new things! hope you enjoy!


----------

